# HI Guys An Girls



## Animal31 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi folks had to intrduce myself. I go by the name Animal31.Im not new to the forums but hope to meet some Interesting people while im here. Iv'e noticed already some people like to ask dumb questions so lets be nice and i'll do the same...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Animal31* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 11, 2011)

welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 11, 2011)

welcome to da boards


----------



## Deja Vu (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome....


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome Brother


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 11, 2011)

is Animal from way back in the day? is so welcome!


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome, dumb questions are ok, it's the dumb answers that get you into trouble.


----------



## tosmooth (Aug 11, 2011)

welcome to the board!


----------



## Animal31 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanx for the love people


----------



## Ednsx (Aug 12, 2011)

ok..... i guess I'll play nice!


----------



## Ednsx (Aug 12, 2011)

well said


----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome!  A lot if great people in here willing to help, just have thick skin because they are going to be blunt and honest.  Great sponsors in here as well.  See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## agababryn (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome Animal3


----------



## fisher4550 (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------

